# Converting LHD to RHD Headlights.



## gijsbert (Jun 13, 2008)

:?: 
Have just got myself a Hymer 514SL from Palmowski in Germany. Is it possible to move the main beam to point to the nearside for registration purposes.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

If it's over 3 years old you will need an MOT and many testers will accept beam benders as many owners spend more time overseas than UK benders are the best solution?

Colin Frier


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera, can only agree with Colin. Beam benders for MOT is the way to go. saluti, eddied


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*not that easy*

beam benders are for temporary use ,are best fitted by m.o.t. stn . for correct positioning best idea.new head lights are best for permanent job
cheers geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a question related to this but possibly of interest to many others;

I have been told by a reputable person that very modern cars don't need beam benders in that they dip straight ahead and not to the left so they work in UK and continent.

I am not sure whether there is any truth in this or not, does anyone have any views either way (or should that be left or right?). If it is true it could save considerable time on docktards sticking them on and then trying to get them off again afterwards. If they were not needed.......

But it's a big if !

Any comments?


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dippy*

I have also been wondering about this stupidity with vehicle manufactuers, who still fit lamps that are non-adjustable for the various nationalities of road users. 
With the advent of this so called "EC" and the fact that UK & Ireland remains sole users of left side driving, and we even managed to keep the £, why are we stuck with EC regulations that make us dip lights in accordance with the country we are in. 
It is even worse when one takes into consideration the variations in National rules operating in each individual countries road users.
My motorcycle has a headlamp that only dips down and up again. No dip to the right or left. And it is made in USA for their market.
I asked about the new Fiats, and there is no real means of making such an adjustment, and headlights do not take very well to having sticky tape covers (so I am told) which means having to change the lamps on every trip abroad, or take a chance with covers.
Surely it is within the capabilities of manufacturers to design and make an adjustable lamp fitting for todays transient travellers.
I don't see many visitors cars here in UK with headlamps adjusted to dip to the left, but I do get dazzled when they drive into the view of my rear view mirrors.


----------



## gijsbert (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the response.Afraid i forgot to mention that this is a new Hymer and dipping to the left is required in order for 1st registration. Have changed the speedo overlay (quite easy) and sorted the rear fogs.
Will try to contact Hella
Dave


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

In 1982 I had a Renault 5 GTL. Renault kindly provided a handy lever on each halogen headlight to allow me to change the beam from LH to RH dipping. Dead easy to do in the queue for the ferry - took less than a minute. 10 out of 10 for ease of use.

My MK2 Vauxhall Vectra with Xenon headlights is similar. If you remove the rubber boot behind each headlight there is a tiny lever in the headlight housing that changes the beam by making the dip cut-off pattern absolutely level instead of LH dipping for the UK. It is a bit of a grazed-knuckle fiddle that requires moving some pipework and a fuse box to get access, so that I wouldn't try to do it at the last minute in the ferry queue, but at least it can be done before setting out. 3 out of 10 for ease of use.

So, manufacturers can provide this facility if they want to. IMHO it should be made mandatory for all new cars and vans under the Vehicle Construction and Use Regs. At present I don't believe that it is mandatory, although I understand that beam levelling devices must be fitted to compensate for heavy loads. 

My VW T4 came with continental headlights. These were changed for new UK ones because my local MOT tester said he wasn't going to accept beam benders, and it only goes on trips across the channel a couple of times each year. VW does not fit a device to change the headlight dip beam to RH, so it is back to the primitive DIY black electrical tape beam blocker method for me. I object to paying several quid each time for non-reuseable plastic beam benders.

SD


----------

